# flying fish & live mullet



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

How do you catch flying fish for tuna drift fishing around the rigs? 

Do live mullet work well for tuna? Is there a special way to rig live mullet?


----------



## NoKaOi (Oct 1, 2007)

Never been there but read once that the way to catch Flying fish, at least at night, is to string a sheet (as in bed) across the cockpit of the boat and then put a light behind it. The fish just fly into the sheet and fall on the deck. Sounds to easy to me but sometimes that's what's work.:clap:clap:clap. Waiting to hear how to rig mullet, maybe someone will also tell how to rig a live Blue Runner.:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Sounds like a cool little trick for the flyers. As for mullet, The way I've done for bull red fishing and what not, just hookem through the bottom to the top lip, for the hard tails when kingfishing and what not we hookem in the back b/t the dorsal and tail fin. Somebody else might have a better method but that one has caught some fishys.


----------



## hookmeup (Oct 7, 2007)

I just hook them both the same way.Thru the eyes on a circle hook. thats caught some fishfor meso it suites me fine.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

When I was a kid I saw a drunk guy on a head boat I was on grab a flying fish in mid flight with his bare hand! Thats one way.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

You can chum flying fish up to the boat and then catch them with a small hook and very tiny piece of bait. They will actually take off flying when you hang them. Be careful because they will secrete some nasty crap on to your boat once you bring them in.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i know how... just take me on the boat... i always seem to get hit with one of them things.... like i got a big bull's eye on my chest:banghead


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Or you can sit on the back of the boat at night with a long handled dip net and a Crown drink and dip em' up. Caught all I wanted that way plenty of times. Lots of light in an area they are in and a loooong handled dip net. Get's plenty.


----------



## hookmeup (Oct 7, 2007)

when you dip net them make sure you go head first they cant swim backwards only forwards.


----------

